# app pour transformer sa voix en direct pendant communication



## le20sur20 (31 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, je cherche une app pour transformer ma voix en direct pendant une communication comme ça  à 0:07:37 : 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFidAUrABNM[/YOUTUBE]

là c'est la voix de tueur mais ça peu très bien être des voix totalement différentes ...

sinon s'il y a une app équivalente sur mac, je suis aussi prenneur

le lien de la video si la video integrée ne fonctionne pas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFidAUrABNM 

elle n'a pas l'air de fonctionné (intégrée au forum) si qqun a une explicaion au passage....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFidAUrABNM


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Novembre 2012)

il y a bien "changevoice" ou "voicechange"  mais 2 problemes:
- je crois qu'il faut etre jailbreaké (ce qui n'est pas mon cas)
- et SURTOUT la communication est hors de prix avec cette app

donc si vous en connaissez d'autres .... merci !

nobody?

repondez svp :-( snif


----------

